# The Garage where dreams come true.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

With a little help from some really good friends there are some great new additions to the garage. Huge thanks goes to Andy at Unique Detailing (Tel: 07836345854 www.unique-detail.co.uk)for the Dodo banner and Tim at Envy valeting (Tel: 07787 160462 www.envyvaleting.com)for the Meguiar's banner.


----------



## GTI-ED30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good Dave , a proper man garage ;-)


----------



## 01Chris02 (May 23, 2012)

"Best hand job in town!" Hope you're charging at least! Haha Jokes ofc 

Awesome garage, seems more like a detailing lounge to be honest! ;D


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

proper man cave :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice mancave. I want a AG mug now


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

And at the weekends we do things like this:

http://www.facebook.com/TheGarageWhereDreamsComeTrue?fref=ts

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286360

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273751

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=246929

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253852

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=214067


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Look sweet man. Where did u get the flags?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome looking cave mate, but get some full pics showing the size of the place not just the seats  lol.

banners look schweet!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you just sit in it or actually put your car in it.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks very good


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

So cool, lovin those seats, pure quality:thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Tidy space there bud.


----------

